# Fiat 500



## scotgirl500 (Apr 27, 2010)

Some pics of my outing in my Fiat 500 last weekend.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Holy moly! that is so sweet, lovely to see a gennie one I was expecting a new gen one detailed up, thank you you made my night with this wee beauty


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Lovely car there, couldn't help myself so I had a play around with one of the photos, hope you don't mind.

Clarke

Before...










After...


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Awww! look at the cute little car.

Must admit I'm more of a mini man, infact I love the little things but that is one stunning little 500 and they are so much rarer than minis. I'd be very proud to own a little beaut like that as I'm sure you are.


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

What a little stunner!


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Justwanted to say wow


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

What a cute little motor.

Looks gorgeous.

Chris.


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

How cool is that!! There's a red one thats local to me, its a cracker too! Well retro!!


----------



## neilneilorange (Oct 9, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very cool car you you've got there Scotgirl & looks in great condition too 

Baz


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Lovely 

These little things always put a smile on my face.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Epic little half bag.


----------

